
Ask HN: Books on data modeling and how to select a database for a given problem - soulbadguy
Title says it all, i have next to no knowledge in database and database management systems.
I am looking for some practical knowledge and best practice type of reference. In particular, i want something that describe and contrast the different NoSQL database systems.
======
tedmiston
I may get downvoted for this, but I'm going to answer the question you asked
directly from the context given.

If you have no knowledge/experience in databases, and you are solving a
problem not yet at scale, the short (but possibly unsatisfying) answer is that
it doesn't matter. I would encourage you to learn more about both non-
relational and relational databases to guide your thinking for specific
problems.

MongoDB is the most popular non-relational according to StackShare
([http://stackshare.io/databases](http://stackshare.io/databases)). Perhaps
you want more of a database service on top of that though, in which case
Firebase is easy/cheap to get started with.

At the end of the day, each has their advantages -- for example, non-
relational can give you a flexible schema and very fast retrieval -- but until
you have more constraints for the problem you're solving, it'll be hard to
make an educated decision.

~~~
coderKen
really found this useful thanks :)

------
jauzepy
A very good book i've read on the subject is "seven databases in Seven Weeks"
by E. Redmon and Jim Wilson. It doesn't cover everything because there is too
much out there but it gives you the base and make you realize the importance
between types of database.

------
SkyRocknRoll
Designing data intensive applications. Try this book

